# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Ritenuta 4% condomini

## Aleando

Salve a tutti, come da oggetto volevo farvi qualche domanda su questa benedda ritenuta:
1)l'f24 si può pagare tranquillamente in banca??? o si deve pagare per forza online????per come la vedo io il condominio nn avendo partita iva ma codice fiscale può tranquillamente pagarlo in banca.
2) se un elettricista viene a cambiarmi una lampadina, devo applicare la ritenuta??? Perchè da come interpreto io la legge, la ritenuta la devo applicare solo nel caso ci sia un contratto di appalto. Che ne dite voi???
ringrazio anticipatamente per le eventuali risposte, e faccio i complimenti per questo forum, che lo ritengo uno dei più affidabili in circolazione.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, come da oggetto volevo farvi qualche domanda su questa benedda ritenuta:
> 1)l'f24 si pu&#242; pagare tranquillamente in banca??? o si deve pagare per forza online????per come la vedo io il condominio nn avendo partita iva ma codice fiscale pu&#242; tranquillamente pagarlo in banca.
> 2) se un elettricista viene a cambiarmi una lampadina, devo applicare la ritenuta??? Perch&#232; da come interpreto io la legge, la ritenuta la devo applicare solo nel caso ci sia un contratto di appalto. Che ne dite voi???
> ringrazio anticipatamente per le eventuali risposte, e faccio i complimenti per questo forum, che lo ritengo uno dei pi&#249; affidabili in circolazione.

  Primo quesito: se il condominio non ha la partita iva ma solo il codice fiscale (come &#232; nella maggioranza dei casi), pu&#242; tranquillamente presentare in banca la distinta F24 cartacea.
Secondo quesito: purtroppo &#232; cos&#236;. Ad eccezione dei consumi energetici, tutte le prestazioni di servizi al condominio sono soggette alla ritenuta del 4% comprese quindi le piccole manutenzioni. Per le prestazioni professionali la ritenuta invece rimane del 20%.
Ciao

----------


## adria

Salve a tutti,
leggo oggi sul Sole 24ore che e' stato fatto un emendamento che istituisce un minimo di versamento delle ritenute del 4% pari a 200 euro.
Se ho capito bene quindi se in un condominio nel mese di gennaio la ritenuta ammonta a 130,00 euro non si versa nulla; se nel mese di febbraio la ritenuta ammonta a 100,00 euro si versano 230,00 euro al 16 di marzo?
Grazie!

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> leggo oggi sul Sole 24ore che e' stato fatto un emendamento che istituisce un minimo di versamento delle ritenute del 4% pari a 200 euro.
> Se ho capito bene quindi se in un condominio nel mese di gennaio la ritenuta ammonta a 130,00 euro non si versa nulla; se nel mese di febbraio la ritenuta ammonta a 100,00 euro si versano 230,00 euro al 16 di marzo?
> Grazie!

  Se l'emendamento verr&#224; approvato ed avr&#224; effetto retroattivo, i condomini saranno obbligati a versare solo importi superiori a 200 euro (oppure qualsiasi importo a fine anno). Per cui nell'esempio che fai il 16.2 non dovrai versare nulla mentre il 16.3 dovrai versare 230 euro.
Ciao

----------

